# Hi Lovelies Iam a newbie to the specktra community!Now I say hello to you all . . .



## daydreamerdelux (Dec 14, 2006)

. . .

I am totally exited to MAC since 2002.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have been collecting most of the upcoming collections that has been realesed by MAC.

I really LOVE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the pigments and MSFS the most.

I can hardly wait for DANSE & the new beauty icon collection RAQUEL WELCH.

I really adore her as an actress and for her looks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DAYDREAMERDELUX


----------



## jayme (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi DAYDREAMERDELUX
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,

I am new too , hope to see you soon on board.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




opout: 

jayme


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## daydreamerdelux (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi does anybody know wich colors and shadow finishes will be in the Raquel Welch eyeshadow oqads?!Im so exited and cant hardly wait for the beauty icon to release at the mac counters.The images from Danse and Requel Welch, ive seen on specktra are absoluly stunning.I will have to spend alot of money for Danse because its so beautiful


----------



## lara (Dec 14, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra! 

You can information on upcoming colour story releases by visiting the upcoming releases subforum.


----------



## juli (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 15, 2006)

Hello there, welcome to the forum!
I recently got into MSFs too, and can't wait till Danse comes out!!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope you enjoy these forums as much as the makeup


----------



## Dawn (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 21, 2006)

Hello there, welcome!!!


----------



## jayme (Dec 24, 2006)

Happy Christmas . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jayme


----------



## jayme (Dec 24, 2006)

:angel2:


----------



## daydreamerdelux (Dec 24, 2006)

HAPPY XMAS ! ! !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




daydreamerdelux


----------

